

Ask HN: What to do with two old desktop machines? - hhastings

Hey HN,<p>I have two desktop computers with 2-year-old quad cores and 8gb of ram. They are still somewhat powerful machines, but they sit in my closet because my MacBook has all of my needs completely covered.<p>I thought about donating them to a hacker house, like noisebridge - but I hear that they'd probably end up in pieces and never really used.<p>What should I do with these machines? Happy to donate processing power (put them online in my apartment), but I'd rather just physically give them to a good cause.<p>Cookie points for crafty ideas.<p>Thx HN &#38; merry xmas :)
======
brudgers
> _"I'd rather just physically give them to a good cause."_

Step 1: Identify a good cause, preferably local. Identifying a local good
cause, however, will make transporting the computers less work and
cheaper...Yes, this will require some work.

------
makecheck
Donate them to a school if possible.

~~~
dsandrowitz
Was thinking the same thing.

